# My Skiff build



## Jarett (Aug 23, 2016)

So I totally meant to make a thread while I was building the skiff but got too caught up in the skiff build. It tools me around 4 months to build in the summer heat in my driveway. I figured all my neighbors were going to hate me but they all cheered me on everyday! So that was pretty cool!

I’m a big duck hunter, and I love to fish. I wanted to build a boat as cheap as possible that could do a little bit of everything. I have redone a bass tracker with a 90hp and it was a great boat until it was time to get skinny. I do duck hunt in stumpy areas, so I wanted to avoid fiberglass and go aluminum. I also wanted a tunnel hull. I wasn’t sure whether I wanted to go mud motor or tiller. I just shopped until I found a good deal on a motor.

I looked at the sabines, but they are just out of my budget. But there were a few things I liked about them that I wanted to incorporate, I also got some influence from some of my buddies mud boats too.

After my first bass tracker build I learned a lot of things. With the current price of aluminum I figured it was cheaper to just find an old bass tracker somebody started as a project and couldn’t finish. After cruising Facebook for a few months I found one for $350 with trailer. It was an almost all the way gutted Bass Tracker II from the 80’s. A couple more months of cruising FB I found a 03 40hp 4 stroke with less than 50 hours on it. It was a takeoff off of an emergency rescue ship, it wouldn’t start but compression checked out so I figured I’d iron that out later. I picked up that motor for $500. I did also have to convert it to a tiller steer.

Heres the boat as I started working on it:


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Check my tin boat modification thread on tinboats.net. Look for “smackdaddy’s pole dancer”


----------



## Jarett (Aug 23, 2016)

My initial plan of attack was to add a tunnel, add another aluminum back on the transom, raise motor mount on transom about a foot, but keep a flat deck out the back, and ad 2”x3” square tubing for transom. Then I took 3 sheets of aluminum, and stitched them together and cut out the top flat deck. When I designed the flat deck I wanted a 6” overhang of the sides to make the catwalks comfortable to walk and sit on. I welded 3” flat bar on the outside of the deck to add rigidity and help keep it a dry ride. Welded the flat bar on the inside as well. Then I cut out two hatches. I added a trailer hitch in the front so I can swap out different attachments like a light bar setup for bow fishing and a winch setup for duck season.

I did two coats of coat it graphite epoxy on the bottom of the hull since it has rivets. I water tested it and didn’t have any leaks, but I heard the stuff is great at protecting rivets. I had blue tape covering my drain holes and they got coat it on them. When I let the epoxy dry it rained a few days later and the epoxied blue tape was holding all the water in. I had to take a hammer and a putty knife just to get all the blue tape off. The epoxy makes it some hardcore stuff.
Inbetween, stringers I put pink foam for bouyancy both the floor and sides.


----------



## Jarett (Aug 23, 2016)

After all that, it was time for paint. My wife hates my other camo boat so I went with solid colors for this one, tan and black. I added rock lights for interior and hatches, added battery and 19gal fuel tank upfront to help balance it out. I added my nav lights and some led lights on the sides to help navigate banks. I got a swamp ox poling platform - great to hang duck decoys and pole from - it’s huge! Added a jackplate and put on the motor. Motor had a bad fuel pump, so I replaced that and fuel lines and it started right up!


----------



## Jarett (Aug 23, 2016)

After water testing I can get in about 8” of water - I bet if I had a second person sitting up front I could run in about 6” if need be. No leaks! I can get about 27-28mph. I think if I reprop I could squeeze out a few more mph. I didn’t pole in any chop but it’s pretty quiet for being an aluminum boat.

I still have a few things to do like rub rail, LED lights on the poling platform, trolling motor, Led lights for trailer hitch, I’d like to do some hyrdoturf at some point. But all and all I’m happy about it so far!
I’m invested under $5000 and $1000 of that was the jackplate and just about is everything is brand new. So I shouldn’t have to do too much work on it for a while!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I like it. Mine was very similar but a center console and 90hp.


----------



## Jarett (Aug 23, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I like it. Mine was very similar but a center console and 90hp.
> 
> View attachment 166916
> View attachment 166917
> View attachment 166918


It must’ve flown with that 90! Is that a low water pickup?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jarett said:


> It must’ve flown with that 90! Is that a low water pickup?


Yes and yes!


----------



## Jarett (Aug 23, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Yes and yes!


Was the pickup worth it? I’m afraid I’ll clog it up all the time.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jarett said:


> Was the pickup worth it? I’m afraid I’ll clog it up all the time.


It did. That’s why I designed a new system and sell/install them now. If it weren’t for that grass clogging Bob’s pickup I would have probably never made this product. Patent is in the works...


----------



## MudSkipper (Jan 11, 2021)

Jarret, where did you get your platform? I searched the google and found all sorts of stuff , some I didn't want to see. Your boat is nice and i like the removable platform. Thanks


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

MudSkipper said:


> Jarret, where did you get your platform? I searched the google and found all sorts of stuff , some I didn't want to see. Your boat is nice and i like the removable platform. Thanks


I would guess he got it from SwampOx | Heavy-Duty Roof Racks, Bed and Hood Racks, UTV Accessories


----------



## Jarett (Aug 23, 2016)

It was from swamp ox! This one was a prototype. You can call them up and ask them about it and they could get you one made up! I love it, however I think it could be a little bit smaller. But tons of room to pole and hook up accessories!


----------



## MudSkipper (Jan 11, 2021)

Thanks to you both. I misread the logo. Thought it said Swamp Fox! I still like the way its attached.


----------



## Jarett (Aug 23, 2016)

I told the owner I like that it’s a couple of bolts to undo, but I’d like something with pins that is a little more tool free.


----------



## MudSkipper (Jan 11, 2021)

Yes, pins would be nice. You could always change that down the road. It gave me some good ideas.


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It did. That’s why I designed a new system and sell/install them now. If it weren’t for that grass clogging Bob’s pickup I would have probably never made this product. Patent is in the works...
> 
> 
> View attachment 166919
> ...


I love Necessity! She makes pretty babies.


----------



## nirv996 (8 mo ago)

Nice looking boats!...great thread.


----------

